# Slicers



## culpepersmoke (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a slicer. I've never had one before but I'm really excited about making my own lunch meat, bacon etc. Is there anything in particular I should be looking for or anything I should stay away from?

Thanks,

Gordon


----------



## fftwarren (Oct 22, 2010)

I would watch craigslist and the sort. You can find good deals on used commercial ones. thats where I got mine.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 22, 2010)

FFTWarren said:


> I would watch craigslist and the sort. You can find good deals on used commercial ones. thats where I got mine.


I agree; have 3 slicers, one of them being a commercial slicer. But also depends on how much use it will receive. I notice this refurbished model comes with both serrated and non-serrated blades, that is a good value -

http://www.pepitoria.com/o/sj.php?i=81951


----------



## midwesternrands (Oct 23, 2010)

A couple of thoughts...

Just keep in mind the blade size and the tray size which correlates to how big of a piece of meat that can be sliced.  Many of the small slicers will have trouble slicing a large bacon because it simply will not fit on the food tray.  You probably won't find a slicer that is economically priced with a blade larger than 9" or so.

There are typically not as many options for slicers as there will be for meat grinders or sausage stuffers, but here are a few available options: Click Here

My only other suggestion is that if you buy used or refurbished, make sure you either get a sharp blade or see about getting it sharpened.  A sharp blade makes everything so much easier.


----------



## mudduck (Oct 23, 2010)

i have this one works good and ease to clean and get the ham blade all with free shipping

 http://www.cutleryandmore.com/chefs-choice/m610-electric-food-slicer-p16324  

http://www.cutleryandmore.com/chefs-choice/ham-slicing-blade-for-models-610-p17186


----------

